# Calls from 407-967-4716



## PHXwyndham (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello Wyndham owners.

Anyone getting calls from 407-967-4716 ...  They are offering 4 days 3 nights in Orlando, but they want 260 bucks in advance... He had my info, but he was way off on my address info... lol   Sounds like a shyster to me, but even if this was true I wouldn't pay since I can use my points. 

Not sure if they are calling other owners......................


----------



## CruiseGuy (Sep 20, 2013)

I keep getting calls from 603-581-2722.

It's a Wyndham rep claiming that I submitted and entry to a contest (not) and won a large package and that I need to call them back to claim it.  It's the largest package they offer and if I don't call back right away it will be forfeited. 

I've never answered, but they've called every day this week, twice a day the las couple days, and left several messages.  I know they just want to lure me into a sales presentation and will want to charge me for some portion of this free package, just like they did last time.  Not interested in any sales pitches.


----------



## PHXwyndham (Sep 20, 2013)

They have been calling, but never left voicemail.  I called back and something that seems to be a Wyndham resort automated voicemail answers the phone and transfer the call to a call center... I played along for a while, but at the end he just wanted a cc number...


----------



## 55plus (Sep 21, 2013)

It's just another way Wyndham get in you pocket to take your money. I think these offices are manned by sales weasels in training.


----------



## zabo (Sep 21, 2013)

We had the same issues with the phone calls.  Wyndham has a “Do not call” form that you can fill out.  The sales person was pissed :annoyed: we requested it and he told us “Wyndham will not be able to call you and offer you any deal’s”.  We filled this out at Glacier Canyon in June and we have stopped getting calls from Wyndham.  We get the occasional RCI call.  But it is not as bad as it was.

The only thing we noticed is Wyndham keeps sends us post cards to inform us of any promotions/deals.

Mike


----------



## bnoble (Sep 21, 2013)

I was getting a few to my cell phone; I finally answered and asked to be put on the DNC list.  That was the end of them.

My bet is this is just Sales doing what it does.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Sep 21, 2013)

It's a call center in Orlando that sells vacations to owners. Those are Wyndham employees. Under the "Do Not Call List" laws, if you have a Wyndham timeshare or did any other business with them, they can call you regardless if you're on the DNC list.

TS


----------



## bnoble (Sep 21, 2013)

There are two different notions of DNC.  One is the Federal registry, and yes if you have a business relationship, they can call you anyway.  But, most legitimate entities also keep track of customers with whom they have a business relationship, but have requested not to be called.   Sometimes that works, sometimes it doesn't.  In this case, it seems to have.


----------



## massvacationer (Sep 21, 2013)

I got one from Varga Market  Research   407-472-5851....recently 

I spoke with the woman who called....she asked some questions regarding me and my family and said they were having an in-depth market research  session at Bonnet Creek on two dates in Late September and early October....she said they were hired by Wyndham

I believe it was a legit call.....not sure if the session would be a sales spiel or legit market research to get the opinions of owners (as she said)...I believe it may be real market research and not a sales session.

she said they are looking for a cross section of owners

she invited us and offered $100 gift card to attend

Varga looks like  a real market research company per their website

we aren't going to be down in Florida at that time so I declined


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 21, 2013)

And an owners update  is about education


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Sep 22, 2013)

The market research company trying to get you to Wyndham Bonnet Creek is definitely a sales pitch. If you go and buy some points from WBC, the marketing company gets around $200 (referral fee). Same thing if you refer someone, they buy, and you make $$$ off the deal.

TS


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 22, 2013)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> The market research company trying to get you to Wyndham Bonnet Creek is definitely a sales pitch. If you go and buy some points from WBC, the marketing company gets around $200 (referral fee). Same thing if you refer someone, they buy, and you make $$$ off the deal.
> 
> TS



If I fill out the referral forms, I put down the names and phones numbers of people who OWE me money. I believe they deserve each other.


----------



## Crohnos01 (Sep 24, 2013)

I got a call from the 407-967-4716 number last night. As a matter of fact, I jumped on the boards tonight just to see if anyone else had gotten called.... low and behold!

So the deal as explained to me was that I would bring  non-Wyndham owner(s) who hadn't sat through a presentation...uh.. owners update? in the last 6 months. Said person(s) had to meet the usual age/income level criteria and for throwing my friends (soon to be former friends) on the Wyndham alter, I would get 4 days/3 nights at Bonnet Creek, Grand Desert, or Harrahs. I would also pick up $200 in dining coupons, $100 in Wyndham coupons, and a cruise package I could execute anytime in the next 18 months. The friends would have their own accommodations.. which would be good since they would now hate me....

I get all this for a low, low $299.00..... yeah.... I passed.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Sep 25, 2013)

In the past, I have heard that the best referrals are those who you don't know well, or don't WANT to know well. Another way to look at it is having us (Wyndham owners) throwing the sheep (referral) to the wolves (salesmen). Would you throw a friend off the bus? Don't think so.

TS


----------



## Crohnos01 (Oct 3, 2013)

lol.... I think I just came up with something to "give" to the guy at the local off ramp with the sign that says "anything will help".....:rofl:


----------



## Bigrob (Oct 3, 2013)

Crohnos01 said:


> lol.... I think I just came up with something to "give" to the guy at the local off ramp with the sign that says "anything will help".....:rofl:



Oh man. That's just cold.


----------

